# paintjob needed



## phillipjayyy (Jan 24, 2009)

anyone in SOCAL that has their own shop like in their garage or something or someone who's willing to provide me the information needed to paint a car...my car is already primered and everthing did it all myself...but im scared to shoot some coats and gloss on it...so someone with experience help me out with a step by step instruction typa thing...like what kinda spray should i use...how to mix colors...how far do i keep the spray gun away from the car...just stuff like that...let me know! thanks


----------



## VRTT (Jun 4, 2004)

pick up used panel at the wrecking yard, try that before your actual car.


----------



## brian81 (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (VRTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VRTT* »_pick up used panel at the wrecking yard, try that before your actual car.

+1 
Also go to motorbooks.com and buy a couple of reference books on painting (and whatever else you will need to do).


----------



## phillipjayyy (Jan 24, 2009)

thanks a lot for the advice guys, i did practice on a fender and my old spoiler...did some bondo to get rid of the holes and some back bumper damage...here's the finished product


----------



## phillipjayyy (Jan 24, 2009)

oh yeah and the car at first was primered


----------

